# Shameless Plug Alexa Meade



## fenderbender4 (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't know her personally but I went to college with her and reluctantly admit that I like her work (mostly out of jealousy of being a world famous artist out of college).

Here's a link: Alexa Meade Art

Thought others might enjoy. Pretty crazy when you realize the works are photographs.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 4, 2014)

Holy bejesus, took me a second to understand what she was actually doing and how, but I still have trouble getting my head around it. It's so unreal haha I had never seen anyone else doing that before. That's awesome! It's scary how much it _doesn't_ look like photography!


----------



## shaynedepugh (Jun 7, 2014)

This rules!


----------

